

These guys want to give you Morninghead (not what you think, Kickstarter funded) - maximundo
http://www.morninghead.com/#video

======
shalalala
Put a depends on your head because you're too lazy or rushed to take a proper
shower? You're target market is more interested in fixing their hair than
washing up? Good luck, but I don't think this is thought through at all.

